# Mandelbulb images



## MichaelErskine (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know how many people will have seen this already (mentioned on slashdot on 17th Nov) but I'll share anyway: there have been some amazing images "discovered" in the search for a true 3D Mandelbrot set. 

Take a look at http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbulb.html for lots of jaw-dropping images and the full details (inc. lotsa math for those who love it  )


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

I prefer electric sheep. This is a constantly evolving screensaver...

Yeah. This stuff moves.








Sorry for the semi-threadjack. I love images and animations like this.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, mandelbrot was trippy in 2D.

3D is gorgeous~

EDIT: The site is amazing! Thanks for sharing this!~


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2009)

Those images are brilliant.

And so is electric sheep.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I prefer electric sheep. This is a constantly evolving screensaver...
> 
> Yeah. This stuff moves.
> 
> ...



How do I get this?
It's so pretty :]
P.S I once went to Sheffield for a swimming competition *thumbs up*


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> How do I get this?



By googling "electric sheep screensaver", and clicking on the first result...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer electric sheep. This is a constantly evolving screensaver...
> ...


Yay sheffield!

http://community.electricsheep.org/download

It's aaawesome!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay! Thank you.
Doesn't Sheffield have that old metal works place museum?
With fire, water and air? (bad memory, I was like, 8)

Yay sheep thing.
When its working does it connect to the internet..?
Also is it a big file to download?
(My mummy is psycho maniac with internet usage we're 10 days in and used like 80% of it.. oops.)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Yay! Thank you.
> Doesn't Sheffield have that old metal works place museum?
> With fire, water and air? (bad memory, I was like, 8)
> 
> ...


Yeah. Magna 

Electric sheep does connect, but it's a very small connection. I think you can turn it off too.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

OHH I see
Thank you 

Yeah Magna!
I can't believe they still have that.
I moved from England (Lincolnshire) Like, 7-8 years ago!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2009)

For those not familiar with the creation of this kind of images... the beauty is twofold! The results are very nice to look at, but also the simplicity of the creation is magnificent. The famous Mandelbrot is based on simply this:





And here's a nice video of zooming into it:





All that complexity stemming from such a simple formula! Also makes it very easy to program it yourself. Very nice exercise for beginner programmers.


----------



## rgathright (Dec 28, 2010)

*Animated 3D Mandelbulb*

I thought you might want to see an animated version of the Mandelbulb that I made.

It took several multi-core computers over three months to produce these 1200 frames.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv5u_uy7hqI


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 28, 2010)

Stefan, what you posted in one of the many reasons I just love math so much =3

So much awesome can come from so much logic it's awesome.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 28, 2010)

When I get enough computing power I want to make a gigapixel sized render of the set. And if possible, print it out and cover a large area with it.
On my old laptop I did just a 9200x4800 image and it took 30 hours to render.

RIP Mandelbrot, thanks for the awesome maths!


----------



## demma (Dec 29, 2010)

I've in Electric Sheep community for years. Thanks Musli4brekkies for sharing that and MichaelErskine for creating this thread.
Best Regards.


----------



## Meep (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you seen the Mandelbox?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes =3
Mandelbox is also awesome =3


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 29, 2010)

Kind of reminds me of a Borg cube.
Imagine in 10 years' time when we can virtually immerse ourselves inside 3D fractals like these. It's stunning.


----------



## rgathright (Dec 29, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Kind of reminds me of a Borg cube.
> Imagine in 10 years' time when we can virtually immerse ourselves inside 3D fractals like these. It's stunning.


 
I agree. What fascinates me is the relationship between these 3D fractals and engineering structures that we see everyday.


----------

